# Finally got one...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FINALLY got a gun safe...

(not all my handguns are in the rack in that photo)


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmmm.....I like the poster:anim_lol:
I've been thinkin about this subject a little. I live in a rural low crime area and I really don't have a closet full of guns BUT I'd hate to see my guns fall into the wrong hands.
What did that thing cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$397 at Lowes. 


I prev had everything locked in a closet - but I'm worried that as my son gets older, I may not remember to lock it all the time. Not so much an issue when I was without a child - I left the guns all over the house back then.

But with my son - he's just starting to scoot around in his walker - and he will be walking on his own soon. I can't afford to make a mistake even 1 time. 

My wife keeps pushing me to sell my guns. I had to use money I would have used to buy a new gun to pay for this. That's why I put it off so long.

I really was going to wait until the end of the year, but seeing him scoot all over the house, and also having a 911 incident last week when he choked - I decided to get it ASAP. I bought iT Sat and they delivered it today.

I could have gotten one at Wal-Mart for $180 3 weeks after Christmas - it was left over holiday stock, and it was a $300 safe for that price. Awesome deal. However, it was really made for all rifles.

I needed shelves. I only have 1 rifle and 7 handguns. I needed the shelving space.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Hmmmm.....I like the poster:anim_lol:


Autographed poster of Kelly Hu :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A very good reason for the safe and an excellent deal too. Mine are all grown and gone so that's not an issue. My wife is a little skidish about guns. Funny as she bought me the .357 I have for christmas years ago. I'm planning on taking her to the range when it warms up some and let her try some shooting with some light reloads just to get her familiar with the whole thing. I've had guns in the house for years but they were put away and out of mind. Now that I've gotten back in to the whole gun/reloading thing it's kind of new to her. She was kind of interested in the 45 when I first brought it home so I'm getting mixed signals.....Women! Go figure!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well - when I was a kid - my dad just had a 357 and a 22 on the top shelf of his closet. I was told not to touch it, and I never did.

Things are different now. Even is by some miracle, a kid doesn't kill himself or a friend - you can get prosecuted now. I don't want any of those things to happen.

I really felt we should have bought it with "house money," or at least 1/2 the cost. But my wife wouldn't go for that.

So, my next gun purchase is put off until later this year... Oh well... At least I finally have it. If I run outta space for handguns, I can always doublestack some of the ammo. 

Right now, I cycle thru it in a certain order. So, I want it easily accessable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's my Bugout box underneath the black bag (the rubbermaid container)


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Congrats, nice home for a nice collection. I too bought mine at Lowes about a year ago, I see your ammo collection has grown since the last ammo thread on the other site.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a hard time looking at your nice safe with that even nicer poster next to it. WOW!

Nice price on the safe. Nice find.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You got a lot of wasted space above your pistol rack that just begs to be filled by a custom made pistol rack of at least double the capacity! Wood working 101.....Good rainy day project!:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gmaske said:


> You got a lot of wasted space above your pistol rack that just begs to be filled by a custom made pistol rack of at least double the capacity! Wood working 101.....Good rainy day project!:smt023


Hahaha... Well, I'm good for now...

I went and got one of those Remington Dehumidifiers today...


----------

